# Dentist



## Crabberz (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi all

Can anyone recommend a good dentist in or near to JLT/Springs? Whats the rough cost of a check-up?

Thanks!


----------



## DeeCee (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi, its not near JLT but the best dentist i've been to in Dubai is Dr Hugo at the british dental clinic in Jumeirah 1. British Dental Clinic Dubai, UAE for Cosmetic, Oral surgery , Whitening, Implants

I've tried a few others and wasnt happy at all.

DC


----------



## dxb_loon (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, DC. Are they expensive in your opinion? 

I just need a recommendation for my 6-month check-up and scale&polish here...

Just to show the rest of the world that there are Brits who actually talk/care about personal dental matters!


----------



## thurid (Nov 20, 2012)

sorry me but since the first once answered with British Dental Clinic I thought I just as well could say where I work and do the dental work he was asking for- I just work there and its not mown buisness or anything but Iknowweare a good european clinic.So sorry buttjis was little strange

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

thurid said:


> sorry me but since the first once answered with British Dental Clinic I thought I just as well could say where I work and do the dental work he was asking for- I just work there and its not mown buisness or anything but Iknowweare a good european clinic.So sorry buttjis was little strange
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


The issue here is that many people join the forum to promote (or pretend to 'recommend') their own businesses, companies, services, etc. so the forum rules don't allow this. If we did, this forum would be full of spam and advertising and nobody would read it


----------



## thurid (Nov 20, 2012)

thankYouand ofcourseYare right and as Isay I Didnt mean to do any harm ,but just gave advice bec there is so much crap around here in Dubai when it come to medical .Have a good day

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## andriaa (Dec 9, 2012)

Aster clinic is good option.


----------



## blueskydxb (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi,

I went around 3 dentist here in Dubai over the last 7 years,
Recently I have found a new guy from Italy (I am Italian) that just opened in JLT: La Perla dental clinic.
He outfitted the studio with the latest technology from Germany and Italy, he practiced in Italy for 25 years before moving here.
I had dental work done for me and my daughter (4 years old) and I felt very comfortable. He was able to develop a good rapport with my daughter and that was important to me. Further, the price are in line with the other dentists in Dubai but I was able to discuss with him which materials he uses and options available. All in all a good experience.

Btw, to ket you know what I had done so far: I had: teeth whitening session, an implant done, and my daughter had to extract 4 teeth due to a case of rampant cavities (thanks to my ex wife amazing care of the child!)

Best of luck.

Luca


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

blueskydxb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I went around 3 dentist here in Dubai over the last 7 years,
> Recently I have found a new guy from Italy (I am Italian) that just opened in JLT: La Perla dental clinic.
> ...


Will try him!


----------



## aysem (May 7, 2012)

After trying a few famous clinics and feeling ripped of, I decided to try Madhu Matthews, he is highly recommended by many people.
He is kind and although I am seriously scared of dental procedures, he managed to calm me down. I had a root canal, one filling and one crown and my husband had one filling. 
We are happy with him and although it is in Karama and we are in Marina, it is worth.
Prices seemed fine when compared to other ones we tried, filling 300 dhs, root canal 1400 dhs etc.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

I second Dr Madhu Matthews in Karama area, he came highly recommended in the other forums. He is a root canal specialist btw, he has done Root Canal for me and also a tooth extraction, and i think he is really good, professional and reasonably priced from my experiences. Phone: 04-357-1577.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I use Dr Michael's. They have a few clinics around Dubai. By no means are they cheap, but I'm a firm believer in, you get what you pay for, and they certainly will not do any unnecessary work.


----------



## sal888 (Jun 14, 2014)

*hey*

I went there for a dental scaling/ hygiene, for the first time. Dr Jamal zoubi, was unbelievably rough. he rushed everything, I had water all over my face, neck, cloths. My appointment was not more then 15 mins. I had a terrible experience. I do not recommend him, I have no idea, how he is even practising in Dubai. Money hungry doctor. Find a better one for your self!!


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

sal888 said:


> I went there for a dental scaling/ hygiene, for the first time. Dr Jamal zoubi, was unbelievably rough. he rushed everything, I had water all over my face, neck, cloths. My appointment was not more then 15 mins. I had a terrible experience. I do not recommend him, I have no idea, how he is even practising in Dubai. Money hungry doctor. Find a better one for your self!!


Who are you talking about please? There are two posts above and I'm not sure if you refer to the first or second.
Thank you


----------

